# shoulder popping



## cmason2004 (Aug 23, 2004)

I've been dealing this ever since I first began weight lifting a few years ago in high school.  It's only my left shoulder.  At first I noticed it doing pushups.  at the bottom of the rep, it just sorta pops.  It's not really a pop though, I cant really describe it. Anyways, it did or for a while when I benched, and I really didn't like that, so I put in some effort to stretch, and I kinda managed to lose it for a while.  It just showed up again the other day when I was doing pushups.  My bench press has still be unaffected.  Anyone have anything like this? Know what it could be? solutions? Thanks


----------



## Phred (Aug 23, 2004)

I have a similar poping in my shoulder joints when doing flat and incline bench press as well.  No pain, just an annoying poping noise.  It seems to go away as my set progress.  So mine may be more of a warm up issue.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 23, 2004)

My hips pop on knee lifts, and I hate it, Shoulders, when I do decline cable flies. Annoying as fuck


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 23, 2004)

My right side used to do it ALL THE TIME.  Stop sleeping on your side.  Sleep on your back, and see if that helps 

Worked for me.


----------



## cmason2004 (Aug 24, 2004)

It's good to see I'm not alone...

I'll do my best to sleep on my back, I've been told to do it before, and I know it's all around better for you, but I just can't get myself to do it.... oh well


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 24, 2004)

both my shoulders pop like that when i rotate my arms in a backward circle... no pain. just uncomfortable when i do military press.  if theres no pain man i think youre fine


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 24, 2004)

ST240 said:
			
		

> both my shoulders pop like that when i rotate my arms in a backward circle... no pain. just uncomfortable when i do military press. if theres no pain man i think youre fine


No pain is good, but like mechanics say _"things make noise for a reason". _I'm sure it's not fine


----------



## rule62 (Aug 24, 2004)

Have someone who knows what they are doing look at your form on the exercises where this happens. I can tell you from experience, chances are that an injury is not to far in your future. Something is probably wrong with the form or your alignment. Sometimes minor adjustments can make all the difference. The popping MAY be a sign that you are getting some wear and tear that is not yet manifesting itself as an injury.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a torn rt cup.  It pops.  I warm up the same as Robert does and get around the cup toubles.


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 24, 2004)

it could be the release of pressure in the joints, such as at a chiropractor


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 24, 2004)

and my shoulders pops nasty like when doing dumbell shoulder presses


----------



## cmason2004 (Aug 24, 2004)

It may be possible my form has something to do with it, but I'm pretty sure I do decent pushups, and that's the first thing that ever made it pop.  It doesn't do it everyday though.  Maybe my form is just slightly different day by day..?


----------



## Skate67 (Aug 24, 2004)

dude it seems liek youre making a mountain out of a molehill.  dont worry about it until it REALLY starts affecting you


----------



## X-Cop (Aug 24, 2004)

Man, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one that happens to. Almost every shoulder exercise I do causes my shoulders to pop. Sometimes it hurts, sometimes not. It's anticipating the pain that sucks.


----------



## cmason2004 (Aug 24, 2004)

ST240-  I was just seeing if it happens to anyone else, and if it does, if they know what it is or what causes it. it's not like I'm going to do anything drastic, just curious.

X-Cop- Mine doesn't hurt. It never has.  Sounds like you have something different or yours is worse than mine.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 25, 2004)

Funny thing I used to have a similar popping in my shoulders, left one mainly, and now that you mention it I haven't heard it in a while.  Maybe it's because as mentioned I've been sleeping on my back mostly lately where as I almost always used to sleep on my left shoulder.  Might be coincidence, but I'd give the sleeping thing a shot before I'd pay what a chiropractor will probably cost you!


----------



## Vital Signs (Aug 25, 2004)

My right shoulder has popped for many years, but no pain until a couple of weeks ago when I decided to do close-grip bench press for the tris,... now it is entense pain!  Totally fucked up my right rotary cuff.  I have plenty of tri exercises that work just as well.  I'll never do that shit again..!


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 26, 2004)

ST240 said:
			
		

> dude it seems liek youre making a mountain out of a molehill. dont worry about it until it REALLY starts affecting you


Might be too late then.  Some injuries are hard to heal from, and the ones that build up over long periods of time are the worst.




			
				RCfootball87 said:
			
		

> Funny thing I used to have a similar popping in my shoulders, left one mainly, and now that you mention it I haven't heard it in a while. Maybe it's because as mentioned I've been sleeping on my back mostly lately where as I almost always used to sleep on my left shoulder. Might be coincidence, but I'd give the sleeping thing a shot before I'd pay what a chiropractor will probably cost you!


It's no coincidence, think of the pressure you put on that socket, while sleeping on your side!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 26, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Might be too late then.  Some injuries are hard to heal from, and the ones that build up over long periods of time are the worst.
> 
> 
> It's no coincidence, think of the pressure you put on that socket, while sleeping on your side!


So then I suppose that's cmason's most likely remedy.


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 26, 2004)

I"m leaning towards it, It has helped tons of people I know!  

I actually feel more 'rested' after sleeping on my back n/e way.  I probably breathe better.


----------



## cmason2004 (Aug 27, 2004)

I am giving the sleeping thing a try.  All I can do though is give my best effort to fall asleep on my back.  I roll around a lot in my sleep naturally, so how I end up spending most of the night is kind of up in the air


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 27, 2004)

cmason2004 said:
			
		

> I am giving the sleeping thing a try. All I can do though is give my best effort to fall asleep on my back. I roll around a lot in my sleep naturally, so how I end up spending most of the night is kind of up in the air


I used to sleep with my feet in the air....  So i'm probably the worst case for somebody who solely wanted to sleep on their back.  

Go in thinking positive.     It makes all the difference in the world 

G'luck dude


----------



## Flex (Aug 27, 2004)

Who cares if it pops? 

As long as there's no pain, why sweat it? 

My shoulders and knees often pop. And my ankles pop almost every step i take. Shit, even my jaw pops when i keep my mouth in the same position for long enough (like when i wake up in the morning). Doesnt bother me at all....


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 27, 2004)

Flex said:
			
		

> Who cares if it pops?
> 
> As long as there's no pain, why sweat it?
> 
> My shoulders and knees often pop. And my ankles pop almost every step i take. Shit, even my jaw pops when i keep my mouth in the same position for long enough (like when i wake up in the morning). Doesnt bother me at all....


 
I wouldn't be able to put up with that  .  I"m more of a perfectionist.  Things have to operate smoothly.  Besides, how can you focus on form when your arms wanna jump from one position to the next (popping)


----------

